# Accommodation required,Please help.



## rabipradhani (Sep 1, 2014)

Dear Friends,
I have applied under visa section VE-175,general skilled migration which grant few days back.So I have planned to move to Australia in coming Jan 2015,need to know the following points.
1.How to select a city to live in & to start life in Australia.
2.How to find a accommodation for temporary basis.
3.Do i have to pay for this accommodation charges before arriving to this country or i can pay after arriving.
4.Since i know no body in Australia,am bit confused how to arrange my accommodation there.

Please help....
Regards,
Rabi


----------



## daddymarkus (Oct 1, 2014)

You're moving in permanently, right? If so, you have to make sure that you have all basic utilties installed in your new home. This may not be too easy if you take the traditional route of visiting and calling various offices. Instead, I suggest you visit ConnectNow website and have all the services arranged for you.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

have a look on gumtree or realestate.com.au for some temp. accomodation until you get on your feet.
usually when renting, you pay 2 weeks rent upfront and 4 weeks for bond.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello, i was going through these websites. Can anyone please explain what is 2 month upfront rent and what is a bond? Will that be refunded back when one leaves?
What are the charges if we go through a consultant?


----------



## vborg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Vishesh,
I think 2 months upfront refers to paying 1 month security bond and 1 month rental fees. You might want to look at the options of a short term apartment which will allow you time to research some places where you might want to reside once you have arrived into Australia.

The bond should be forwarded by the agent to the Office Of Fair Trading which they hold until you vacate the property. 

Regards

Vince


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Vince for clarifying this. Makes sense to me


----------



## vborg (Oct 6, 2014)

You are welcome Vishesh.

Some other websites which I have found useful myself whenever I have needed temporary accommodation are Rental Apartments | Serviced Apartments Sydney | Furnished Apartments for Rent | Short Stay Apartments and Short Term Accommodation Rentals Sydney - Short Term Apartment Rentals. You can rent a fully furnished apartment on a weekly basis.

Just keep in mind, they cost more than renting an apartment on a long term lease but you do end up saving money due to the fact you can do your own laundry and cooking.

While there maybe many apartments for rent in Sydney, there may also be many applicants for the same property. So it could take a few weeks until you are approved for a lease. Once you have successfully obtained a lease, then you of course will need to start hunting for furniture and appliances you need. If you want to save money on these items, Gumtree offers many advertisers where they are selling unwanted furniture and appliances which are still in good condition.

Apart from the above, you should settle in very well.

Regards,

Vince


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello Vince,

Thanks a lot for your valuable suggestions. I have been going through a number of websites now but my state is South Australia and priorities are costlier close to city as standard. I am also considering to go for furnished as you suggested and keeping long term saving. Once i settle in with a nice job then probably can look for more options 
Thanks again for your nice advise


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks buddy


----------

